# Gamestop or Gamefly?



## Midoriya (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm curious as to see which one is more popular.  I personally prefer Gamestop.  I don't care if gamefly is cheaper.  Can you get events in the mail?  No.  Can you get great customer service in the mail?  No.  I need to buy my games from somewhere physical if I'm not buying them digital.  I don't want to wait to get a game in the mail, and I would probably forget too since I'm a teenager and I don't check the mail at all.  So, which do you prefer?


----------



## Byngo (Sep 8, 2013)

I prefer Gamestop. I like being able to actually go to the store, buy it, (smell it...), look at it, feel it. Okay, I'm getting a little crazy, but I enjoy going to pick games up. For example, with AC:NL it was almost surreal picking that game up after waiting 3 years. *o*


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 8, 2013)

I've never used Gamefly, but I'd probably prefer GameStop since I've been using it since... Forever. I also like having someone there that you can ask questions about anything and (hopefully) they can answer them better than Googling the question.
If it's a new game, I'd go with GameStop.


----------



## Midorikawa (Sep 9, 2013)

Gamestop since I can buy games without my family knowing and thus I don't have to listen to them complain. Also I don't like the idea of ordering games from the mail since I would have to give my card number and I don't like the wait nor does it feel that safe to me.


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 10, 2013)

I've had lousy customer service at GameStop, at multiple store locations. They are biased and their prices are too high and their stores are too small. Gamefly is the future of gaming.


----------



## kite (Sep 10, 2013)

I've been a GS customer for years. I guess I'm fortunate enough because the locations I go to have decent people. ^^


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 10, 2013)

If Gamefly ever gets bigger in the future, it could have the same affect on the gaming industry as Netflix had with the movie renting industry. Movies and games are completely different though, so that may not be the case.

I've never tried Gamefly, but I'd love to give it a shot. GameStop's alright, there's not much of an alternate choice where I live, so I wouldn't know any better.


----------



## Officer Berri (Sep 10, 2013)

Neither. And honestly, you shouldn't compare them. The only similarity is that video games are involved. Gamestop rips you off sells you video games, and Game Fly is a game rental site.

'Renting' games doesn't really suit my gaming style. If I'm going to beat a game, I'm going to own that game so I can play it again. In my eyes, Gamefly is a casual gamer system. In the old days when games were shorter, I could understand renting some games to try them out. And with the longer games like RPGs you could try them out and then if you liked them, buy them at the store (like BlockBuster) when you went to return it. Renting games through the mail is really, really weird to me.

And Gamestop is the worst gaming store I have ever had experience with. The employees are either jerks who only half pay attention to what I'm saying or they're guys who are over excited to see a female organism walk into their store and know something about video games. The employees always ask if you want to get an subscription to that stupid magazine, ask you to get their game card thing, and they rip you off when you go to sell your used games. And their used games are way too expensive. Not to mention the fact that they open their 'new' games and take things out of them.

Once I was in a game stop and an elderly couple were trying to buy video games for their grandchild's birthday. The three employees that were in there were hovering around me asking questions and if I needed anything. They would not leave me alone until I snapped at them. I had to help the couple myself.

I've never had a good Game Stop experience. And I've visited at least 5 of them.

If I'm going to buy a game, I shop at Wal-Mart or off Amazon, thanks. I will never do business with Game Stop anymore. I miss BlockBuster.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 10, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Neither. And honestly, you shouldn't compare them. The only similarity is that video games are involved. Gamestop rips you off sells you video games, and Game Fly is a game rental site.
> 
> 'Renting' games doesn't really suit my gaming style. If I'm going to beat a game, I'm going to own that game so I can play it again. In my eyes, Gamefly is a casual gamer system. In the old days when games were shorter, I could understand renting some games to try them out. And with the longer games like RPGs you could try them out and then if you liked them, buy them at the store (like BlockBuster) when you went to return it. Renting games through the mail is really, really weird to me.
> 
> ...




You probably just had bad experiences with the Gamestops in your area.  Some states have better stores or worse stores than others.  The gamestops in my area are great partially because there's a headquarters that enforces the production and service of them nearby.  I don't know much about the stores in Indiana, so I can't post an opinion on them, but it definitely doesn't describe the stores where I live.  Also, telling me I shouldn't compare them is off topic.

@Reizo-Trepe: Not according to the poll


----------



## Officer Berri (Sep 11, 2013)

It's still on topic, because we are still discussing the topic at hand. Gamefly and Gamestop IS the topic, yes? Or are you just upset that I answered with 'C' when you offered me 'B' and 'A'? You should always prepare for branching convorsations when you start a topic. That is how discussions work. Had I started talking about anything unrelated to video game rental/shopping places it would be off topic. A topic will not last that long if you expect everyone to ONLY discuss a very, VERY narrow concept.

And of course you're going to have a good experience with your stores if the heads in charge are nearby. Employees are on better behavior when the people who can take their jobs away are within reach. Because if they screw up someone will hear about it. I certainly wish I lived close enough to the Gamestop headquarters so the obnoxious little pricks would stay in line and do their jobs when people come to their store looking to spend money.

I know I am not special in the fact that my gamestop has terrible employees. You're one of the first people I've ever seen praise that place. I lot of people have expressed similar problems with employees. You should consider yourself fortunate to be the minority in regards to that sort of issue.


----------



## fierceonigami (Sep 11, 2013)

I do not like renting games and I have never used Gamefly. I prefer going to Gamestop especially since I have pro membership so I get discounts and points but I'd definitely avoid selling/trade used games/game consoles to them. I almost never get rid of my games and game systems anyways, and if I want to try something but not sure of, I'll wait until the price drops  so that even if I get the game and wind up disliking it, I didn't pay full price for it.

I've never really had an issue with Gamestop nor with it's employees in both California and Pennsylvania. The only issue I would have would be the store I go to wouldn't have the system I want in stock, such as I had to store hop to get a PS3 but the prior Gamestop place I was at called and had it held it for me (this was in PA and fortunately the stores weren't too far from each other), and I winded up getting a different color of a 3DS XL because they didn't have pink in stock (this was in CA) though they did offer to mail the color I wanted but I just didn't want to wait for it to come in the mail. But otherwise all the Gamestops I've been to, the employees were all friendly and were doing their job well.


----------



## Yokie (Sep 11, 2013)

Neither.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 11, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> It's still on topic, because we are still discussing the topic at hand. Gamefly and Gamestop IS the topic, yes? Or are you just upset that I answered with 'C' when you offered me 'B' and 'A'? You should always prepare for branching convorsations when you start a topic. That is how discussions work. Had I started talking about anything unrelated to video game rental/shopping places it would be off topic. A topic will not last that long if you expect everyone to ONLY discuss a very, VERY narrow concept.
> 
> And of course you're going to have a good experience with your stores if the heads in charge are nearby. Employees are on better behavior when the people who can take their jobs away are within reach. Because if they screw up someone will hear about it. I certainly wish I lived close enough to the Gamestop headquarters so the obnoxious little pricks would stay in line and do their jobs when people come to their store looking to spend money.
> 
> I know I am not special in the fact that my gamestop has terrible employees. You're one of the first people I've ever seen praise that place. I lot of people have expressed similar problems with employees. You should consider yourself fortunate to be the minority in regards to that sort of issue.





Sorry, you're right.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 11, 2013)

Pretty much everything Officer Berri said.


Gamestop is a horrible company, not only because they have a terrible reputation for overpricing and having generally unfriendly and lazy employees, but because the money they make goes into their own pockets. By buying those used games you're not supporting the devs who made those games. None of that money goes to them. It goes to Gamestop, and that's it.


I don't really have an opinion on Gamefly since I've never used it.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm not sure, because I buy things from GameStop all the time and I don't care how anyone acts, really. Never used GameFly either, so I dunno.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 11, 2013)

Renting games is lame. I like having games to keep.


----------



## Jessica Isle (Sep 12, 2013)

Gamestop. 

Yeah Yeah, internet, and rental and online and all that FUTURE stuff, but I prefer a store to shop in. Just a matter of the time period I was born in and my way is better (as some will say ~)

I don't think Gamefly would work very well with my gaming patterns.


----------



## Keenan (Sep 12, 2013)

Steam over both, easily.


----------



## demoness (Sep 12, 2013)

It is difficult to travel on a ventilator, so I save going out for extensive things like visiting friends as it takes so much out of me.  As such, I've abandoned physical stores.  Even if I hadn't, shopping at Gamestop myself would contribute financial support to their crooked business model, which is something I refuse to do.  I do all shopping through Amazon with Amazon Prime, so I get all pre-orders on release day and any product shipped to me in two days for free.  I buy everything except food via Amazon because clicking buttons is much more friendly to muscular dystrophy.  I spend a couple hundred dollars in shipping every year; Prime costs $80 per year, so the "free" shipping is actually beneficial in my case.  I haven't missed gaming stores since I was 18.

I could see myself using GameFly if I didn't replay games or resell them when I no longer wanted them.


----------



## Heir (Sep 13, 2013)

I've never used Gamefly. I like Gamestop because the employees (atleast in my area) are really friendly, and you can actually have an in depth conversation with them about upcoming games. And no, not just fps, all types. The only "bad" experience I had was how little they would pay for my used games even when they're in practically perfect condition. But, I hate selling my games, because memories. :<


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 14, 2013)

There are 4 gamestops where I live. The one that's near Target by me is the best. I had a long conversation with the guys behind the counter about ACNL when I first got it. They're very kind! The other three are terrible. Bad cards, terrible employees, and they don't do things like this one gamestop does. 
I'd never use Gamefly. I like having my own copy of a game. My own. No worries about returning it ever.


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 14, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> I like having my own copy of a game. My own. No worries about returning it ever.


With Gamefly, you can return it at any time. Or you can purchase it if you decide to keep it, for no extra charge.


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 14, 2013)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> With Gamefly, you can return it at any time. Or you can purchase it if you decide to keep it, for no extra charge.



Still not the same IMO. I'm just weird like that. :/


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 14, 2013)

Well it's not for everyone I guess. :>


----------



## Smoke (Sep 14, 2013)

I only shop at Gamestop out of pure convenience of location and the fact that I don't have to wait to get my game. People always say "Support the developers, not Gamestop." Blah blah, people need to hush with that. Any place where you buy something like a video game or a movie from is going to take a percentage of the money so they can continue running their service/establishment. It's not just stores, websites do it too.
Anyway, yeah. Gamestop, not out of preference, but because of location.


----------



## Isabella (Sep 14, 2013)

I guess Gamestop, since it's more convenient for me.


----------



## chillv (Sep 14, 2013)

Gamestop is more convinient to me for these reasons.

1. They allow me to own my games forever
2. They allow me to get my games right away


----------



## MadCake (Sep 15, 2013)

The gamestop near me is pretty sweet.
They don't really rip us off unless you count the FIFA games (Who wants those, anyway?).


----------



## Saria Xiao (Sep 23, 2013)

I've had both good and bad experiences with Gamestop. There used to be one on the complete other side of town (and not in a good area). The employees there were jerks who could care less about their job or games. Then Gamestop made a store right in the main shopping center on this side of town. The employees there are true gamers who love their job and will actually try to help you. Some I've even know for a few years now. I've never sold games or game systems. Too many good memories and they all become part of my beloved collection. 

I've never tried Gamefly though I have seen the ads. I'm wary of potentially dealing with a customer service that I can't interact with face to face game comes new and somehow broken (has happen to me only twice so far) or never arrives through the mail.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 23, 2013)

I prefer Gamestop.


----------



## Chromie (Sep 23, 2013)

Gamestop + Gamestop = non-existent pretty much.

I never tried Gamefly myself since the only console I own technically is my 3DS. I do love Gamefly's PC store very interested in trying out it's download service.


----------



## FTToasty (Sep 26, 2013)

I like owning games rather than renting them, because I will likely play them for the next couple of years. I have never been into finishing a game and never playing it again (unless it was not good).


----------

